

Rapidshare limits volume for premium users; kills anonymous downloading - goldsmith
http://rapidshare.com/news.html

======
DarkShikari
Goodbye Rapidshare, hello Mediafire.

(Don't you love it? Every time one of these services realizes there isn't much
money in being a free host for pirated files to the world, another takes its
place!)

------
michael_dorfman
Where does it say that they are killing anonymous downloading?

Also, they have always limited the volume for their premium users-- the
article actually states that they are changing the limits.

The headline seems to be based on an egregious misreading of the blogpost...

~~~
Kejistan
"Files that are stored completely anonymous can now only be downloaded 10
times. Thereafter an error message will appear."

You're right that the title is slightly inaccurate though.

------
Dilpil
The sound of a million pirates crying out in pain...

------
jasonoliver
rapidshare, zshare, sharebee, how many of these can exist? i mean if
rapidshare goes down, just use one of the dozens of others no?

------
fallentimes
RIP Rapidshare.

------
cpr
The more of these warez/porn hosts that die or weaken the better...

